# Neue Teufel Systeme stehen in den Startlöchern



## Overlocked (3. September 2008)

*Neue Teufel Systeme stehen in den Startlöchern*

*Einer der beliebtesten Lautsprecherhersteller in Deutschland, Teufel, rüstet auf und bringt demnächst **neue Systeme.*

Das erste System, das auf den Markt kommen soll, ist der heiß erwartete Nachfolger des Teufel Motiv 1, das Motiv 10. Das Boxenset ist wie üblich in einer Concert und einer Cinema Version zu haben, wobei beim Cinema zwei Dipole für ein authentisches Kino Feeling sorgen sollen. Bei Concert sind alle Lautsprecher identisch. Freuen darf man sich auf den Subwoofer, der wie Teufel verspricht Sie auf"herrliche Ausflüge in die akustische Tiefebene" mitnehmen soll. Das Set soll Ende dem 3. Quartal 2008 lieferbar sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nummer zwei in der Liste bildet das Impaq 500. Das Impaq 500 ist der größere Bruder  des beliebten Impaq 400. Der Große Bruder kommt mit schönen schlanken Säulenlautsprecher und einen 450 Watt Receiver, der den Lautsprechern einheitzen soll. Der Receiver verfügt über alle gängen Anschlussmöglichkeiten (HDMI usw.) und Formate, wobei er in einem schlichten Design gehalten wurde und sich nicht sonderlich von seinem Vorgänger unterscheidet. Der Liefertermin wird im 4. Quartal 2008 sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzte Neuerung ist das Columa 900. Teufel handelt es als hochwertiges Boxenset, dass sich harmonisch in das Raumbild anpasst. In der Tat, nicht nur, dass in jedem Standlautsprecher vier Mitteltöner und eine Hochtonkalotte Luft in Schwingung versetzten, sondern auch in einem schönen und praktischen Design zu einer richtigen Homekino Anlage verwandelt. Nicht nur die Boxen sind harmonisch und lassen sich gut verstecken, auch der Subwoofer, der mit seinen zwei 200mm Chassis seinen Dienst verrichtet, ist sehr dünn gehalten und passt in jedes Regal. Geeignet ist das System für Räume bis zu einer Größe von 50qm. Erste Exemplare werden auch hier im 4. Quartal 2008 ausgeliefert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: teufel.de)


----------



## Düsi 800 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Teufel Systeme stehen in den Startlöchern*

Edle Dinger aber leider für mich zu teuer...
Tja, so ist es halt.
Übrigens: in diesen Systeme ist schon der Teufel drinn, nicht?


----------



## SteVe (3. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Teufel Systeme stehen in den Startlöchern*

Ja, so ein richtig "fettes" Teufel-Sound-System reizt mich auch schon lange, aber leider verdirbt mein ständig magersüchtiger Geldbeutel den Spaß.


----------



## Lee (3. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Teufel Systeme stehen in den Startlöchern*

Irgendwie glaube ich, Teufel hat nun echt für jeden Geldbeutel das passende System


----------



## SteVe (4. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Teufel Systeme stehen in den Startlöchern*



Lee schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich, Teufel hat nun echt für jeden Geldbeutel das passende System


Es mag sein. dass das Portfolio von Teufel preislich breit gefächert ist, aber wenn man gleich, wie schon geschrieben, was richtig "fettes" will. Dann funktioniert das mitm Preis leider nicht.  (z.B. Heimkino-Set Concept S: Sound aus edlen Alusäulen von Lautsprecher Teufel)


----------



## Invain (4. September 2008)

*AW: Neue Teufel Systeme stehen in den Startlöchern*

Achja, immer das Gleiche. Wenn ich von meinen PC-Boxen mal wieder begeistert bin, gehe ich auf die Teufelseite, schaue mir die "anständigen" Systeme an und befinde mich wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen. 

Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich später in der eigenen Wohnung zur Not auf irgendwas verzichte um mir ein gediegenes Soundsystem zuzulegen.


----------

